# Chumming Freshwater??  Anyone?



## adesoto (Jun 1, 2009)

Hello, 
Has anyone every tried to chum freshwater like you would do for Saltwater?

Can you please let me know what you used and if you had any success?  Would this only work for certain types of fish? Are there different techinques for different fish?

Thanks,
Aaron


----------



## pigkiller (Jun 1, 2009)

*Catfish*

I'm not sure if you would call it chumming or not but someone posted on here that if you are catfishing with chicken livers to take a can of dogfood with gravy and poke a bunch of holes in it and throw it out where you are fishing at. I tried it in a creek and I did get alot of bites. They were small channel cats but it was still fun!!! If you want to do it without polluting the water just tie a rope to the can where you can get it out of the water when you are done fishing. By the way, thanks to whoever posted that.


----------



## Crooked Stick (Jun 1, 2009)

rice, dog food, fish food


----------



## hoochfisher (Jun 2, 2009)

pigkiller, i think it was me your refering to. i posted that a few weeks ago. i use the rope thing too, just some plain old cotten twine. it was late when i posted it, and now relize i didn't mention that, so thanks! thats a very important part of doing that type of "chuming".

if using the caned food, make sure it's liver flavored.  also works with shrimp cat food if your using shrimp.


adesoto, if you are going for catfish, that dough bait company, magic bait, makes a chum. i found it at walmart. worked fairly well. i fished about two hours without, then used it. bites picked up within 30 minutes of using it. if you use it, i recomend using about three bags.

this week i found a simalur product marketed by bill dance at bass pro shops. plan on using it this weekend.  i'll let yall know how that turns out.


----------



## bigkga69 (Jun 2, 2009)

we always chum for mullet when fishing for them...


----------



## dawg2 (Jun 2, 2009)

Raw rice will bring in carp by the droves.  They go crazy over it.  We do it in the shallow area at the lake so the kids can see those big hogs.  You can throw a hook in there with a dough ball and hold on.

Like said above, a can of dog food with holes poked in it, or sinking fish food scattered on the bottom will brng in Catfish.


----------



## hummdaddy (Jun 2, 2009)

a concauction in a pair of old panty hose legs


----------



## sbroadwell (Jun 2, 2009)

Back when I used to go down to Okeechobee every now and then I discovered that chumming is used pretty often by the shiner fishing guides. They will bait an area with soy meal cakes. This attracts the shiners, which attract the bass. How do you think that Roland Martin used to catch all those big bass on camera with shiners?


----------



## pigkiller (Jun 2, 2009)

Thanks hoochfisher! You the man!


----------



## Tim L (Jun 2, 2009)

Sweetcorn is real good to chum with, as is field corn...if you put a couple of yeast packs in the field corn and let it soak a few days before you chum, it is more effective....range cubes are GREAT as chum.. one thing you want to watch out for when using dry dogfood or catfood is that most of it floats....few things can upset a fellow more than throwing out lots of chum only to see the waves push it away.....The only one I know of that will sink is the Aldi brand catfood (sold at Aldi grocery stores) in the blue/yellow bag...it sinks right to the bottom, which is what u want..


----------



## Stumpthumper (Jun 2, 2009)

Stripes and hybrids can be chummed for as well.  They are attracted to blood in the water.  A friend of mine will take his wifes old panty hose, fill it with chicken livers, poke holes in it, and toss it out.  It has worked well in the past.  Granted, this will also pull some cats in too.


----------



## How2fish (Jun 2, 2009)

Stumpthumper said:


> Stripes and hybrids can be chummed for as well.  They are attracted to blood in the water.  A friend of mine will take his wifes old panty hose, fill it with chicken livers, poke holes in it, and toss it out.  It has worked well in the past.  Granted, this will also pull some cats in too.



Fresh and saltwater guides often chum for stripers using cut herring, I've thought of doing that at Lanier..haven't done it..yet.


----------



## pop pop jones (Jun 2, 2009)

*baiting a hole*



pigkiller said:


> I'm not sure if you would call it chumming or not but someone posted on here that if you are catfishing with chicken livers to take a can of dogfood with gravy and poke a bunch of holes in it and throw it out where you are fishing at. I tried it in a creek and I did get alot of bites. They were small channel cats but it was still fun!!! If you want to do it without polluting the water just tie a rope to the can where you can get it out of the water when you are done fishing. By the way, thanks to whoever posted that.


 Don't have to use a can of dog food, a feed sack of dry dog food works great also. Put in today and draw fish for days.


----------



## duckdawgdixie (Jun 2, 2009)

i use a burlap bag filled with sinking fish food, that dough bait company chum, dry uncooked rice,and liver flavored dog food. put that out in a cove around lunch time(we do it at sinclair), then that night we put our jugs out in the cove and fish over the chum


----------



## little rascal (Jun 2, 2009)

*Always*

keep a couple cans of cheap cat food in the boat. It works wonders during the striper/hybrid runs. Keep your onion bags from the grocery store, place the opened can in the bag and tie it off to the boat. It will disslove real slow, or you can reach down and give it a shake or two and release some chum. Also have ground shad, dog food and fish heads or whatever you got and froze it and put that in an onion bag with a nice large rock in it and sink it upstream of a hole you will come back and fish later in the day. I also take my leftover oyster, and crawfish shells and dump, the oysters work good, the crawfish I think because of the spices actually repel fish???? But that's okay they float and drift away.
When fishing rivers, chum upstream, and work your way down. Nothing goes to waste here, we recycle everything!


----------



## fireman1501 (Jun 2, 2009)

*catfish chumming*

Is it better to chum in shallow water are in a deep hole. are will it depend on the time of day. Just wondering if it would be better on a big 4 ft flat are a good 15 ft hole.


----------



## fishndinty (Jun 3, 2009)

fireman1501 said:


> Is it better to chum in shallow water are in a deep hole. are will it depend on the time of day. Just wondering if it would be better on a big 4 ft flat are a good 15 ft hole.



It depends.  I like to chum in places with little to no current, because the smell will stick around longer.  Remember that a catfish "nose" is like 100 times better than a shark's.  If it's in the water and smelly, they will find it.

If you want to chum then fish right away, it's better to weight something down that will dissolve over time and put it in an area with more current.  A good example is a bridge crossing over a lake: many times the lake being necked down will cause significant current through the area.  The fish will get drawn faster to chumming in this area, but it's harder to keep the chum in one place.

Best luck!


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Jun 3, 2009)

Rice Rice and more Rice.

Did I mention Rice?


----------



## How2fish (Jun 3, 2009)

Sultan of Slime said:


> Rice Rice and more Rice.
> 
> Did I mention Rice?



I saw a guy in a bass boat once on Lake Hartwell with 3 big bags of rice...he had them tied to cement blocks with a 6-8 ft piece of rope . He told me that he'd put them out in deepwater near cover and they would float up to toward the surface and put out a rice cloud that depending on how big the sack of rice was would last over a week. He let them soak a day or two then fish them..but he lived on the lake so he wasn't in a hurry.


----------



## kingofthehill (Jun 3, 2009)

Blue backs cut up with scissors


----------



## little rascal (Jun 3, 2009)

*Got a question*

fish have a whole different set of smellers than us. Can they smell downstream as well as something from upstream??? I know it's all about ppm's, but always wondered that!


----------



## adesoto (Jun 4, 2009)

Bump...
I'm excited, Looks to me that I have many options and can't wait to get on the lake to try some of these CAT recipes..
Thanks Everyone! I'll come back and write a report on how my fishing went soon..


----------



## bassboy08 (Jun 4, 2009)

never herd of chumming in freshwater


----------

